# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Нужны ли мужчинам комплименты?

## Irina

*О том, что комплименты — один из способов завоевать женщину знают как мужчины, так и прекрасные дамы. А нужно ли делать комплименты мужчинам?*

----------


## Sanych

Вах, канэчна нужны, слюшай!!!

----------


## Irina

Да я спрашиваю потому, что многие мужчины комплименты женщин воспринимают как нечто большее, чем приятная правда))

----------


## Ната

Комплименты всем нужны)) - мое мнение

----------


## LG|IvanM

Возьму на заметку.

----------


## Vlad99

Всем нужны) Для мужчины очень важна поддержка и признание

----------

